# Hamburger SV - Bayern Munich (22.01.2016)



## Rainbow-Bet (Jan 22, 2016)

Read full preview at: http://www.rainbow-bet.com


The winter break are over in Germany, and it's time for Bundesliga matches once again. Today the hosts Hamburger SV are up for a hard task, when they welcomes the league leaders Bayern Munich to Volksparkstadion. The home side are struggling with injuries on key players ahead of this clash.



Hamburger manager Bruno Labbadia knows it's going to be a difficult game at home today. Labbadia's team is down at a 10th place in the Bundesliga with 22 points, a poor home stat shows 2-2-4. Hamburger probably thought it was nice with a little winter break, as they only got 1 point in their last 3 matches. Has played 3 friendlies in the winter break, all ended up with losses (Young Boys 2-1, Erfurt 1-2, Ajax 1-3).



It's a few injuries in the Hamburger squad, but key players are out injured and some are very doubtful. Albin Ekdal (midfield) and Emir Spahic (defender) are out injured. Both captain Johan Djourou (defender) and top goalscorer Pierre-Michel Lasogga have been injured in training during the week, and are very doubtful for todays match.



*Expected lineup Hamburger SV:*



Adler

Diekmeier – Cleber – Djourou – Ostrzolek

Kacar – Holtby

Müller – Hunt – Ilicevic

Lasogga





The league leaders Bayern Munich have 46 points so far in the Bundesliga. Only Borussia Mönchengladbach and Eintracht Frankfurt have taken points from Pep Guardiola's men this season. Went an a rare defeat in their only friendly in the winter break, as they lost 2-1 to Karlsruher. Good news for Bayern that Ribery, Götze and Benatia are back in training after injuries, but it's still a way to go before they're match fit.



*Injury list Bayern Munich:*



Sven Ulreich (goalkeeper)

Rafinha (defender)

Juan Bernat (defender)

Mehdi Beenatia (defender)

Frank Ribery (midfield)

Mario Götze (striker)



*Expected lineup Bayern Munich:*



Neuer

Alaba – Martinez – Boateng – Lahm

Robben – Vidal – Alonso – Costa

Müller

Lewandowski





In the last 24 meeting between Hamburger and Bayern Munich the stats are: 2 Hamburger wins, 5 draws and 17 Bayern Munich wins. It use to be a lot of goals in these matches, Bayern has scored 66 goals against Hamburger in their 17 wins. This gives an average of 3,88 goals pr game. In this season the away side has scored 46 goals on their 17 matches, which gives an goal-average of 2,70 pr game.



When we look at Bayern goalscorers this season, it's likely to see them on the score sheet in todays match as well. Robert Lewandowski has scored 15 goals in the league, 3 goals behind the Bundesliga's top goalscorer Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang (Dortmund), on the 3rd place is Bayern colleague Thomas Müller with 14 goals. Lewandowski and Müller have together scored i 29 of Bayern Munich's total 46 goals. These two players are responsible for 63% of the goals for th league leaders this season.



Thomas Müller who plays in a deeper role behind Lewandowski has a fantastic stat against Hamburger, Müller has scored 6 goals in his last 6 starts against todays opponent. Last year he scored 4 goals in the 2 games against them. Thomas Müller is also the penalty taker for Bayern. We look at a great odds value and think Müller once again will get on the score sheet for Bayern against Hamburger, especially when at least one (perhaps two) of the centre defenders are out for the home side.









*Thomas Müller (goalscorer)*


----------

